
From the Brains Behind TiVo, a New Vision for Internet Video - superchink
http://www.wired.com/design/2014/02/guys-behind-tivo-trying-revolutionize-tv/
======
zoowar
"Brains behind TiVo"? TiVo just modernized video recording by digitizing it.

